# New Years Resolutions 2022



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2022)

Inspired by @Vagrant Tom 


I was curious. What are your New Years resolutions?

Mine was to finish school. On track so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Keishin (Jan 12, 2022)

become successful at life
finish school i guess, have 15 courses stacked rn if i dont get to them like NOW im fked 
not like ill graduate in time anyway but yeh


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 12, 2022)

Give up soft drinks. 12 days in and still clean 

You'd be surprised how addictive all that nice, refreshing sugar and caffeine is. You're in the office and it's always hot. You're tired and bored and you need something to wake you up get you back into work mode. The vending machine is right there! That's when my will is tested.

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 2


----------



## Gin (Jan 12, 2022)

start working in a fulltime job again (very soon if all goes well)
start dating again (once i'm settled in my job)
be more organized and productive in general



Vagrant Tom said:


> Give up soft drinks. 12 days in and still clean
> 
> You'd be surprised how addictive all that nice, refreshing sugar and caffeine is. You're in the office and it's always hot. You're tired and bored and you need something to wake you up get you back into work mode. The vending machine is right there! That's when my will is tested.


i want to do this too but gotta be realistic

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 4


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 12, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Give up soft drinks. 12 days in and still clean
> 
> You'd be surprised how addictive all that nice, refreshing sugar and caffeine is. You're in the office and it's always hot. You're tired and bored and you need something to wake you up get you back into work mode. The vending machine is right there! That's when my will is tested.



I've just not had any interest in drinking sweets for a while, just water.

Around last week when i tried to drink the ocean spray white cranberry juice I couldn't manage it and had to throw out half and fll the rest with water.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 12, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Inspired by @Vagrant Tom



umm....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 12, 2022)

i don't think i outlined clear goals in the other one so here's one that would work

1. conquer more of my fears: i have had the same pending health issue for 4-5 years. i needed to have surgery but i wasn't brave enough to face the music. in 2022, i've already got a date set and i will face my fear of being under general anesthesia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 12, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i don't think i outlined clear goals in the other one so here's one that would work
> 
> 1. conquer more of my fears: i have had the same pending health issue for 4-5 years. i needed to have surgery but i wasn't brave enough to face the music. in 2022, i've already got a date set and i will face my fear of being under general anesthesia.



I'm really sorry to hear about your health. I hope you can face your fear and go through with it with a swift recovery.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 12, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your health. I hope you can face your fear and go through with it with a swift recovery.



aww thanks. it's nothing too serious  but i appreciate the well wishes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Jan 12, 2022)

trance said:


> -go to school and get certified
> -remain committed to the gym


will add one more

-start producing music

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Give up soft drinks. 12 days in and still clean
> 
> You'd be surprised how addictive all that nice, refreshing sugar and caffeine is. You're in the office and it's always hot. You're tired and bored and you need something to wake you up get you back into work mode. The vending machine is right there! That's when my will is tested.


I think I drink 5 cans per day when i was 23. My agency partners with Pepsi Co then, and we get free stuff, so it doesn't help. 

It took me a while, but I don't think I drink soft drink anymore, though i still drink 2 cups of coffee a day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Jan 12, 2022)

5 cans of soda a day?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

trance said:


> 5 cans of soda a day?


And KFC for lunch on the regular.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jan 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> And KFC for lunch on the regular.


bruh that youthful metabolism can only do so much  

well at least you dialed it down since then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 12, 2022)

I dunno tbh.

I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing. I'm kinda happy with me now.

I'd like to travel again but that will be covid dependent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 12, 2022)

Become more productive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 13, 2022)

To pass ALL of my classes
Hope to graduate at the end of this year *coughpasstheNCLEXcoughatfirsttrycought*
Run a marathon

Most importantly find time to sleep (Ehhh a work in progress...)



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i don't think i outlined clear goals in the other one so here's one that would work
> 
> 1. conquer more of my fears: i have had the same pending health issue for 4-5 years. i needed to have surgery but i wasn't brave enough to face the music. in 2022, i've already got a date set and i will face my fear of being under general anesthesia.



Hope things works out well
I think your goal is health related which is a physical and emotional thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeakMCinTraining (Jan 16, 2022)

I just want to feel passionate about something again. I used to love a lot of things. Trekking, traveling, drawing, gym, gaming. Nothing interest me much anymore. I just feel like I'm doing something to pass the time. I can barely play a game for an hr before turning it off and never playing it again. Before I could play for 10 hrs nonstop. 

I worked hard for 3 years to climb to a really good job and feel like I lost everything I enjoyed along the way. Nowadays the only things I enjoy is hanging out with my friends or gf. But times with friends are rare nowadays as we are all so busy. So, I would like to take small steps to find things makes me excited again.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 16, 2022)

WeakMCinTraining said:


> I just want to feel passionate about something again. I used to love a lot of things. Trekking, traveling, drawing, gym, gaming. Nothing interest me much anymore. I just feel like I'm doing something to pass the time. I can barely play a game for an hr before turning it off and never playing it again. Before I could play for 10 hrs nonstop.
> 
> *I worked hard for 3 years to climb to a really good job and feel like I lost everything I enjoyed along the way. *Nowadays the only things I enjoy is hanging out with my friends or gf. But times with friends are rare nowadays as we are all so busy. So, I would like to take small steps to find things makes me excited again.


This can have a tendency to rob you of the time and energy needed to enjoy hobbies outside of work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 16, 2022)

WeakMCinTraining said:


> I just want to feel passionate about something again. I used to love a lot of things. Trekking, traveling, drawing, gym, gaming. Nothing interest me much anymore. I just feel like I'm doing something to pass the time. I can barely play a game for an hr before turning it off and never playing it again. Before I could play for 10 hrs nonstop.
> 
> I worked hard for 3 years to climb to a really good job and feel like I lost everything I enjoyed along the way. Nowadays the only things I enjoy is hanging out with my friends or gf. But times with friends are rare nowadays as we are all so busy. So, I would like to take small steps to find things makes me excited again.



I feel much the same way, but replace your great job with grad school

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 17, 2022)

17 days with no soft drinks/soda. It's getting a little easier now to resist the temptation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2022)

To write a book, it's going decently so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 17, 2022)

Skywalker said:


> To write a book, it's going decently so far.



Wow! What's it about?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Wow! What's it about?


I haven't a damn clue yet, hah. I've wanted to do a fantasy story, kind of run of the mill village girls home is burnt down, so she goes on a revenge quest, and I'm not quite sure where to take it from there. I don't want to write just another generic story, but it's certainly tough.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 17, 2022)

Skywalker said:


> I haven't a damn clue yet, hah. I've wanted to do a fantasy story, kind of run of the mill village girls home is burnt down, so she goes on a revenge quest, and I'm not quite sure where to take it from there. I don't want to write just another generic story, but it's certainly tough.



So what have you written so far?  

Is your story supposed to be high fantasy or low fantasy? Dark or light? What kind of world or timeline does it take place in, and what themes do you wanna write about? I feel answering the latter question might really help you understand how to differentiate yourself from the crowd.

Maybe you could look into revenge stories like The Count of Monte Cristo, GOT (Arya and Dany have very interesting revenge arcs that are really well-written until the miserable final season), and The Princess Bride. If you haven't already. 

Could give you inspiration, and could also be really interesting to try subverting. Inigo's revenge quest at least in the movie isn't particularly destructive to him, though IIRC the book implies he may die because of getting a nasty wound in his vengeance quest.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> So what have you written so far?
> 
> Is your story supposed to be high fantasy or low fantasy? Dark or light? What kind of world or timeline does it take place in, and what themes do you wanna write about? I feel answering the latter question might really help you understand how to differentiate yourself from the crowd.
> 
> ...


A few short beginning chapters, only like 19 pages so far, so not terribly much. It's high fantasy, and I'd say it's in the middle? Not too dark or light really, but I haven't quite decided yet. 

As for the world, I want it to be varied. I don't just want the basic European that most go with, as it feels limiting. I'm trying to draw on a mix of inspiration from various cultures, I thought that'd help make the world feel bigger. As for themes, I'm not really sure yet. It's something I have to figure out. I want it to have an overall hopeful vibe, going too grimdark can be depressing for me. 

That's funny you brought up Monte Cristo, I just bought that a few weeks ago and wanted to read it, so I think I'll do that.  I also have Princess Bridge, and GOT lying around. Haven't read them yet either. But subverting them could be interesting too. I think I'll have to read these as I go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 17, 2022)

Skywalker said:


> A few short beginning chapters, only like 19 pages so far, so not terribly much. It's high fantasy, and I'd say it's in the middle? Not too dark or light really, but I haven't quite decided yet



Nice! 19 pages is great, way more than I could ever do 

That's fair. It seems you might like writing something more akin to LOTR than ASOIAF, tonally speaking. Have you read or watched LOTR?



Skywalker said:


> As for the world, I want it to be varied. I don't just want the basic European that most go with, as it feels limiting. I'm trying to draw on a mix of inspiration from various cultures, I thought that'd help make the world feel bigger. As for themes, I'm not really sure yet. It's something I have to figure out. I want it to have an overall hopeful vibe, going too grimdark can be depressing for me.



Fair, though I feel if you want a different (or diverse) kind of world or world culture, it might be great to do some research on other cultures. I feel you should definitely try to find a particular theme and stick with it.



Skywalker said:


> That's funny you brought up Monte Cristo, I just bought that a few weeks ago and wanted to read it, so I think I'll do that.  I also have Princess Bridge, and GOT lying around. Haven't read them yet either



Definitely read them. All of them are great. I actually watched The Princess Bride as a movie (haven't read it yet), and it is one of my favorites of all time.



Skywalker said:


> But subverting them could be interesting too. I think I'll have to read these as I go.



Tbf ASOIAF itself is very subversive 

It is a great case study of how you can subvert or at least play around with popular tropes. Even if you don't want a grim-dark world, it could still be useful. It also has some amazing revenge arcs and shows both the badass and dark sides of vengeance and what it can do to people. 

Alternatively, you could watch the show, it's already complete and even if the final season sucks, the rest are incredible (S1-S4) to decent (S5-S7).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen 

Oh yes, I'll seen and read LOTR many times. It's easily my favorite book. If I could make my book even a fraction as timelessly relevant as that, I'd be content.

I'll definitely do some research as well. I've been meaning to, it's just daunting at times.

Well, I'll have to start watching Game of Thrones this week then and see how I like it, it's been sitting on my hard drive for ages, just never got around to watching it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 17, 2022)

Skywalker said:


> Oh yes, I'll seen and read LOTR many times. It's easily my favorite book. If I could make my book even a fraction as timelessly relevant as that, I'd be content.
> 
> I'll definitely do some research as well. I've been meaning to, it's just daunting at times.
> 
> Well, I'll have to start watching Game of Thrones this week then and see how I like it, it's been sitting on my hard drive for ages, just never got around to watching it.



Fair! Writing a book is not for the faint of heart, look how long GRRM is taking to publish TWOW (but still do read ASOIAF, the currently published books would still help a lot) 


Definitely watch GoT, let's just say you will not regret it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WeakMCinTraining (Jan 17, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> This can have a tendency to rob you of the time and energy needed to enjoy hobbies outside of work.


Yeah, but I can't blame it entirely on work. I haven't drawn in 7 yrs and have been losing passion for gaming long before I got this job. I had months of free time and there was nothing much to do that I enjoyed. I just watched some shows with gf and some games with friends. But I was just enjoying their company not the games/shows. 

I was a carefree punk that needed to grow up and I think I became a boring adult unironically haha. Also, I joined the forums because I wanted to try out new things I would never try out before coz the same old does not excite me anymore.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 17, 2022)

WeakMCinTraining said:


> I just want to feel passionate about something again. I used to love a lot of things. Trekking, traveling, drawing, gym, gaming. Nothing interest me much anymore. I just feel like I'm doing something to pass the time. I can barely play a game for an hr before turning it off and never playing it again. Before I could play for 10 hrs nonstop.
> 
> I worked hard for 3 years to climb to a really good job and feel like I lost everything I enjoyed along the way. Nowadays the only things I enjoy is hanging out with my friends or gf. But times with friends are rare nowadays as we are all so busy. So, I would like to take small steps to find things makes me excited again.


The advantages of getting to a high position is that you can sometimes choose what you do and delegate to others the more boring job, therefore you don't have to work as much or as hard as before, just work smart, therefore giving you time to do other things. The difficulties is alot of people work even harder, which will cause more issues in the long run.


Leadership training will help accentuate the fire in most of us, giving us more passion in work and life. Try it.

Sometimes we also get to a point in life where things does feel a little empty and we need to start caring for shit that doesn't affect us like politics, animals rights or those sort of stuff. People who care for others more generally care. Could be fun. 

At least your spending time with mates and your GF.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 17, 2022)

WeakMCinTraining said:


> Yeah, but I can't blame it entirely on work. I haven't drawn in 7 yrs and have been losing passion for gaming long before I got this job. I had months of free time and there was nothing much to do that I enjoyed. I just watched some shows with gf and some games with friends. But I was just enjoying their company not the games/shows.
> 
> I was a carefree punk that needed to grow up and I think I became a boring adult unironically haha. Also, I joined the forums because I wanted to try out new things I would never try out before coz the same old does not excite me anymore.


Friends are more important than those things in my book.

Yes being an adult is becoming more boring to a degree but its because your time is limited that you value it spent with important people more.

You've got less chance to be social (if you're like me) so you enjoy those things more than loner activities like gaming etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WeakMCinTraining (Jan 17, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I feel much the same way, but replace your great job with grad school


I was just a punk in grad school. I missed more class then I attended. And I would get into lots of fights. But it was fun. I was the guy who did not know what I wanted in life. I saw people had goals in life and honestly felt a bit envious coz I had no clue what I wanted. I just winged it. I got a good job coz I needed the money. I don't even care about it. 

I think you should enjoy while you can. The adult world kinda sucks. I turned from Luffy into Kaido haha.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 17, 2022)

WeakMCinTraining said:


> I was just a punk in grad school. I missed more class then I attended. And I would get into lots of fights. But it was fun. I was the guy who did not know what I wanted in life. I saw people had goals in life and honestly felt a bit envious coz I had no clue what I wanted. I just winged it. I got a good job coz I needed the money. I don't even care about it.
> 
> I think you should enjoy while you can. The adult world kinda sucks. I turned from Luffy into Kaido haha.


Koi boi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WeakMCinTraining (Jan 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> The advantages of getting to a high position is that you can sometimes choose what you do and delegate to others the more boring job, therefore you don't have to work as much or as hard as before, just work smart, therefore giving you time to do other things. The difficulties is alot of people work even harder, which will cause more issues in the long run.
> 
> 
> Leadership training will help accentuate the fire in most of us, giving us more passion in work and life. Try it.
> ...


I agree I work pretty much smarter now. That is why I have more free time now and don't know what to do haha. First 3 years I wanted the promotion and worked my ass off. I was a kid who never had a job so yeah. I don't particularly enjoy the job. But it is a government job with lots of benefits and people would sell their soul for it so I couldn't quit either. 

Atleast, I'm taking small steps to regain my passion I guess. Joined this forum, learning to cook, gardening, etc. Trying out things I never did before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## WeakMCinTraining (Jan 17, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Friends are more important than those things in my book.
> 
> Yes being an adult is becoming more boring to a degree but its because your time is limited that you value it spent with important people more.
> 
> You've got less chance to be social (if you're like me) so you enjoy those things more than loner activities like gaming etc.


Friends are definitely more important. I miss the times where I could be drunk off my ass and call my friends out at 2a.m at night to hang out with me at the bridge. Everyone is busy now with life. Just the group hanging out all together is like a miracle. 

But still can't always expect them to be around whenever I'm bored. Especially now we're all grown up. So, just searching for little things that will interest me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 17, 2022)

WeakMCinTraining said:


> I was just a punk in grad school. I missed more class then I attended. And I would get into lots of fights. But it was fun.



Really? Was this remote or in-person (or both)? Can't imagine I could do that haha.



WeakMCinTraining said:


> I was the guy who did not know what I wanted in life. I saw people had goals in life and honestly felt a bit envious coz I had no clue what I wanted. I just winged it.



Dude, you are so me lol. It took me ages to really decide what I wanted to do (and by proxy, what I didn't want to do). Not knowing meant I made a lot of mistakes, and trying to correct those mistakes came with costs and consequences too.



WeakMCinTraining said:


> I got a good job coz I needed the money. I don't even care about it.



That is amazing (the job part I mean). What do you do, if you don't mind me asking? What is your field?



WeakMCinTraining said:


> I think you should enjoy while you can. The adult world kinda sucks. I turned from Luffy into Kaido haha.



Definitely feel that lol. The adult world needs improvement.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 17, 2022)

WeakMCinTraining said:


> I agree I work pretty much smarter now. That is why I have more free time now and don't know what to do haha. First 3 years I wanted the promotion and worked my ass off. I was a kid who never had a job so yeah. I don't particularly enjoy the job. But it is a government job with lots of benefits and people would sell their soul for it so I couldn't quit either.
> 
> Atleast, I'm taking small steps to regain my passion I guess. Joined this forum, learning to cook, gardening, etc. Trying out things I never did before.


Yeah, that's great. 

I used to played a tone of games also. Would take 3 months off work and just played Diablo or spend an entire week leveling up in final fantasy. Not anymore... We get older, we all change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeakMCinTraining (Jan 18, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Really? Was this remote or in-person (or both)? Can't imagine I could do that haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you heard of the state called Manipur? It is in the North Eastern part of India. But we look like koreans/japanese/chinese mixture. So in our own country we're used to being treated like foreigners. It is a rough place. No industries, poor state. We import everything. 

Here you have to be able to fight if you want to talk shit. Unless you're the quiet person ofcourse. Then chances of you being bullied are high. If you talk shit and you can't back it up you will get beaten up. There is no police involved in fights unless ofcourse you fight in front of them. No lawsuits if someone beats you up. If someone slaps you, you can either fight or you can just walk away. I haven't seen a person getting sued ever. Getting into fights is so easy here. You go to a bar. Some drunkards act like an ass. You either fight or you leave mocked by everyone there. And me and my friends we never left. Nobody will ever call the police to stop a fight.

 I personally never started fights but I didn't try to defuse the situation either. If someone I don't like starts arguing with me. I instigate it just so he swings first and I have the moral high ground and beat him down at the same time. I don't like beating up people who don't fight back so I always make them swing first by pushing their button. I honestly loved fighting. The adrenaline rush and high you get can never be compared to any other thing. I was just a stupid little punk ass kid with a short temper and something bullshit called too much pride. I could have died or gotten seriously injured. I'm lucky I only got a couple of scars and grew the fuck up. I haven't gotten in a fight in 6 yrs now so yeah. 

I work at a prison. There're 4 in my state and I manage the office of one of them. Like I said I don't particularly like the job. Just the pay is good. 

Sorry, I seem to have rambled on too long. But what about your dream? You said you decided on what you wanted to do. Do you mind telling if it is not a problem?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WeakMCinTraining (Jan 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, that's great.
> 
> I used to played a tone of games also. Would take 3 months off work and just played Diablo or spend an entire week leveling up in final fantasy. Not anymore... We get older, we all change.


It is kinda funny, I mean us humans. We spend 20 years or so studing and then another 40 working. Then retire 60 and you can do anything you want now. But what am I supposed to do at 60? Silly lives we live. We truly live in a fucked up system haha.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

Day 19. Still clean! How many days does it take going cold turkey before an addiction stops giving you cravings?


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Day 19. Still clean! How many days does it take going cold turkey before an addiction stops giving you cravings?


General consensus is 3 weeks, so 21 days

But apparently for some people it takes slightly longer than that (or less)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 26, 2022)

I have now gone 8 weeks without soft drinks. I think the addiction is starting to fade. I don't crave it like I used to. So I've set myself a new task of cutting/reducing snacking on crap. No more random chocolate bars and such.

All this talk of chocolate bars and soft drinks probably makes me sound like I am really overweight but I'm not. Got a healthy BMI of 22.5, it's just that weight and fat aren't the only important things about health.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> So I've set myself a new task of cutting/reducing snacking on crap.


does that mean you're snacking on carp instead?
j/k

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Feb 27, 2022)

Finish my internship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I have now gone 8 weeks without soft drinks. I think the addiction is starting to fade. I don't crave it like I used to. So I've set myself a new task of cutting/reducing snacking on crap. No more random chocolate bars and such.
> 
> All this talk of chocolate bars and soft drinks probably makes me sound like I am really overweight but I'm not. Got a healthy BMI of 22.5, it's just that weight and fat aren't the only important things about health.



that’s awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2022)

My new year's resolution is the same as it has been every years for the past several years; to find a new girlfriend, and, thus far, I have not succeeded in that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

